# 22 MPG (avg) at 110 MPH!



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

Since I've gotten my Spec V shipped to Germany I have been able to drive it a little faster than I normally would in the States. While on the Autobahn I was curious what my average fuel mileage would be at my normal 110 MPH cruising speed (a speed that the cruise control won’t allow.) I was pretty happy with the 22 MPG that the computer reports that I get. This number, and the available power at that speed, drops noticeably if the A/C is on.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Glad to hear, but I was wondering what you are talking about when you say "the computer told you it gets." Does your spec V actually have a digital read out showing how many miles per gallon you're getting?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

GarrettSER said:


> Glad to hear, but I was wondering what you are talking about when you say "the computer told you it gets." Does your spec V actually have a digital read out showing how many miles per gallon you're getting?


I'm kinda curious about that too? I'm guessing that your car is not a US model hence it probably also has more power. By the way, welcome to Nissan Forums .


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I'm kinda curious about that too? I'm guessing that your car is not a US model hence it probably also has more power. By the way, welcome to Nissan Forums .


The 2004 year Spec V received a trip computer that displays average MPG and speed, trip time, distance to empty, temperature, and can track two different trip distances. And my Sentra was purchased in the States (the Sentra isn't sold anywhere but North America.)


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

REALLY???? I did not know this. Are you sure its not a european thing? I didn't know that the 2004's had that


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> REALLY???? I did not know this. Are you sure its not a european thing? I didn't know that the 2004's had that


Sentra is a US model only. And all 2004's have the trip counter as far as i know. For sure the SE-R and Spec V's all do.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, but he's saying his computer tells him how much MPG he's getting as he's driving. My car doesn't have that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

GarrettSER said:


> Yeah, but he's saying his computer tells him how much MPG he's getting as he's driving. My car doesn't have that.


My 02 doesnt either and I never noticed my buddy's 04 S Tune did either. Hmmmm.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

its actually part of the normal MPG calculator and another option. Neat little things they did to he 04's


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

All 04's have that...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have seen a sentra in europe that was bought there. It was a 87 with a ca16de or ca18de go to www.cardomain.com/memberpage/238446


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

greenbean699 said:


> I have seen a sentra in europe that was bought there. It was a 87 with a ca16de or ca18de go to www.cardomain.com/memberpage/238446


They mean that the B15 chassis Sentra as we know it doesn't exist anywhere else in the world. It's true. The Sunny in Europe and Japan have a different chassis codeand are designed/styled completely differently.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> All 04's have that...


Well then, it looks like NickZac and myself never got the $%&#^* memo. Doesn't Nissan know that they have to check with us first before they commit to any changes? Goddamn bastards...


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh the good old days. I was stationed in Augsburg, drove a 1978 Mercedes 280. not the fastest car but it sure was a nice ride! until I put it into a gaurdrail at 105 mph. 

It would be nice to drive the spec on the "bahn", but I'd probably rent a really fast car if I were to go there again!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

muphasta said:


> Oh the good old days. I was stationed in Augsburg, drove a 1978 Mercedes 280. not the fastest car but it sure was a nice ride! until I put it into a gaurdrail at 105 mph.
> 
> It would be nice to drive the spec on the "bahn", but I'd probably rent a really fast car if I were to go there again!


My friend Nicole who has a RX-8 here was in Germany and rented what she said was a Max...and did over 150 their. Im jeleous.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Well then, it looks like NickZac and myself never got the $%&#^* memo. Doesn't Nissan know that they have to check with us first before they commit to any changes? Goddamn bastards...


Hey man, I'm on your side... I wish mine had that too!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm absolutely stupified...I doubt their is any way to get this on the 02 and 03s?


----------



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'm absolutely stupified...I doubt their is any way to get this on the 02 and 03s?


The trip computer on the 04 calculates mpg, dte (miles left until the tank is empty), outside temp., avg mph, and miles traveled.


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

The 05 has it too. It's all in the guages and controlled by the long push rod button. It's kind of annoying to have to reach through the steering wheel to switch th readout. I've only had it for 3 days now, but I've been leaving it on mpg. Constantly seeing my mpg should help me keep the rpm down during the break in.  

UD.


----------



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

bm14582 said:


> The 2004 year Spec V received a trip computer that displays average MPG and speed, trip time, distance to empty, temperature, and can track two different trip distances. And my Sentra was purchased in the States (the Sentra isn't sold anywhere but North America.)


My SER Spec V has all that in a digital display. The only thing missing is a compass


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

i have exactly the same feeling towards that, and i also leave it on mpg which is up around 25~26  but i have an 04 if you have the 05




UberDuper said:


> The 05 has it too. It's all in the guages and controlled by the long push rod button. It's kind of annoying to have to reach through the steering wheel to switch th readout. I've only had it for 3 days now, but I've been leaving it on mpg. Constantly seeing my mpg should help me keep the rpm down during the break in.
> 
> UD.


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

Keep in mind that's a running avg. You can reset it for your trip by holding the button down.

UD.


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

bm14582 said:


> The 2004 year Spec V received a trip computer that displays average MPG and speed, trip time, distance to empty, temperature, and can track two different trip distances. And my Sentra was purchased in the States (the Sentra isn't sold anywhere but North America.)


My car has all this as well. I have a 04' 2.5s


----------

